
Researchers Create Shiny Rainbows of Nanotech Chocolate - MindGods
https://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/nanotechnology/researchers-create-shiny-rainbows-of-nanotech-chocolate
======
totetsu
see also Tech Ingredients and Applied science channels on DIY projects for
this.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoTi0tM4yQ8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoTi0tM4yQ8)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsDnkrDvkBo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsDnkrDvkBo)

